# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  "ناسا".. توقعات نهاية العالم 2012 "كذبة" ولا يوجد كوكب يحمل اسم "نيبيرو"؟!!

## ادارة المنتدى

نشرت بعض مواقع الانترنت العربية والأجنبية خبرا غريبا بعنوان"هل يصطدم كوكب بالأرض عام 2012م؟!   حيث تقول هذه الأخبار أن كوكبا عملاقا يسمى "نيبيرو" nibiru سوف يصطدم بالأرض عام 2012 وان هذا العام سيكون نهاية العالم، ثم تم تسريب الخبر من وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" في السنوات الأخيرة.  فقد بين أن الوكالة بعد تأكيدها وجود كوكب آخر بالإضافة إلى الكواكب الأحد عشر المتعارف عليها، كشف احد التلسكوبات التابعة للوكالة في الفضاء ظهور كوكب يعادل حجم الشمس تقريبا وأطلق عليه اسم nibiru...وقد قامت الوكالة بدراسة هذا الكوكب الغامض فوجدت انه يملك قوة مغناطيسية هائلة تعادل القوة المغناطيسية للشمس وبالتالي وجدوا أن هناك مخاطر كثيرة لو اقترب من مسار الأرض.وبعد اختبارات استمرت لأكثر من خمسة أعوام وجدت أن "هذا الكوكب سوف يمر بالقرب من الكرة الأرضية على مسافة تمكن سكان شرق آسيا من رؤيته بكل وضوح العام القادم 2009".. بل انه سوف يعترض مسار الأرض 2012 وفي هذا العام سيتمكن جميع سكان الأرض من رؤيته وكأنه شمس أخرى.. ونظرا لقوته المغناطيسية الهائلة فأنه سوف يعمل على عكس القطبية أي أن القطب المغناطيسي الشمالي سيصبح هو القطب المغناطيسي الجنوبي والعكس صحيح وبالتالي فان الكرة الأرضية سوف تبقى تدور دورتها المعتادة حول نفسها ولكن بالعكس حتى يبدأ الكوكب بالابتعاد عن الأرض مكملا طريقه في فلكه حول الشمس.وأشار الخبر إلى انه بمرور هذا الكوكب بالقرب من الأرض سوف تفقد الكرة الأرضية قوتها المغناطيسية وبالتالي سيكون هناك خلل في التوازن الأرضي مما سينتج عنه زلازل هائلة وفيضانات شاسعة وتغيرات مناخية مفاجئة حيث تقضي على 70 % من سكان العالم ، كما انه حتى وان أكمل طريقه وصار على مقربة من الشمس فأنه سوف يؤثر على قطبي الشمس وبالتالي ستحدث انفجارات هائلة في الحمم الهيدروجينية على سطح الشمس مما سيؤدي إلى وصول بعض الحمم إلى سطح الأرض حيث ستؤدي إلى كوارث بيئية عظيمة.وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" كذبت هذه الأخبار جملة وتفصيلا ...وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" لم تلتزم الصمت على مثل هذه الأخبار، حيث كذبت في تصريح على موقعها الالكتروني هذه الأخبار ونفتها جملة وتفصيلا، وأكدت أنها لا تعرف كوكبا بهذا الاسم وإنما هو مجرد اسم لإحدى الآلهة السومرية في الأساطير القديمة، كما بينت انه لا يمكن أن نشاهد جرما سماويا في النهار - كما تقول الإشاعات - كما انه ليس هنالك في الوقت الراهن أي كوكب معروف - مثل كوكب ايريس - سيقترب من الأرض إلى هذه المسافة ليظهر نهارا ويضيء السماء ليلا أو أن يشاهد بوضوح بالعين المجردة في شرق آسيا العام القادم 2009وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يتناقل فيها مروجو الأكاذيب والأخبار الملفقة عن الكون، ففي العام الماضي تناقلت وسائل الإعلام خبرا يقول أن كوكب المريخ سيقترب من الأرض وسيظهر في السماء بحجم القمر وان الشمس ستشرق من الغرب، وانتهى العام 2007 وقارب العام 2008 على الانتهاء ولم يظهر المريخ بحجم القمر ولم تشرق الشمس من الغرب.الدستور

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

